# Make It Up



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Likely, almost everyone has heard the old saw that if you haven't heard any rumors by 10 AM, you should make up 2 of your own. Here's a goofy idea. Find pics...online or maybe your own, and write your own captions. Could be something short, or a brief news article. Like this...

Gronk was an innovator; truly ahead of his time. He often took his clues for inventions from nature.

View attachment 22599


Ever the go-getter, his visionary concepts revolutionized his epoch.

View attachment 22600


Alas, poor Gronk. A top notch R & D man, his financial skills were decidedly lacking. He forgot to invent banks.

View attachment 22601


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Or, maybe just a short one.

Charles was always bringing home souvenirs from his travels. Mrs Darwin loved her hubby and tried to find creative uses for his lifelong passion.

View attachment 22603


View attachment 22602


Iguana Fire Alarm? Epic Fail! Sorry Emma.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Comet the Llama: âIâd think twice about giving me that command again, else youâll find the treat you just fed me in your own mouth.â


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Love that face down with the Llama . . . . 
Me thinks the Mrs. is a hair breath away from being flat on her tush . .lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I haven't got a clue about stuff like this but it will be interesting to see what all you smart people come up with. ~Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Gronk's cousin Wonk (perhaps a 3rd, not certain) initially tried for a time-filler called Fuller's Ball, but alas the concept did not catch on until the 80's when properly introduced as Rubik's Cube. 

The prototypes ended up in Brazil, and are often the source of fisticuffs and bad public behavior, commonly called 'football' down there.

View attachment 22624​
~ST


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

"Being a Neanderthal", thought Clonk, second cousin twice removed of both Gronk and Wonk. "Ain't no fun at all."

"Well,

maybe a little bit...."


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Rumor has it that L.A. often forgets to latch the doggie door.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

The early research into predetermined social engineering and cultural diversity looked promising.
View attachment 22657

View attachment 22659


Test subjects seemed happy and well adjusted.
View attachment 22658




Until the program met with a series of unexplained accidents.
View attachment 22660


View attachment 22661


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

sustainabilly said:


> The early research into predetermined social engineering and cultural diversity looked promising.
> View attachment 22657
> 
> View attachment 22659
> ...


I knew Egg-xactly something like this would happen!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

nehimama said:


> Rumor has it that L.A. often forgets to latch the doggie door.


Well,,,maybe,,,but,,,BUT I Don't Wear Pink Jammies !!!!!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

L.A. said:


> Well,,,maybe,,,but,,,BUT I Don't Wear Pink Jammies !!!!!!!



Uh uh uh! You know the roolz; we need pics to prove it!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

There's a rumor circulating, and I'm gonna promote it. They say this will be a fantastically funny & entertaining thread once all our nutty pals here at ST get involved. :bandwagon:

Have a great weekend, Folks! :bouncy::happy:


Spend time with your "friends" and enjoy the weekend. :happy:


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Not a good morning in the city.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

foxfiredidit said:


> Not a good morning in the city.


 good lord! thank goodness for Google. is that what they call it now? I'm so behind the times. ~Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Rupert, having unplugged his TV for an increase in critical thinking, didn't get the memo about the updated windchill factor in play for the day. Talk about your cold shoulder...

View attachment 22685​
~ST


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

_*Me, trying to fit into my skinny jeans from my long ago college days...*_










(Hattip to Linttrap @ TBM)



Wait a minute...this is a "Make it Up" thread? As in make-believe? Ooops, wrong thread. This pic is too real for comfort, lol.


.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

How many of you watched the cat stuff himself into the box, like, 20 times?!? That's just gonna keep on being funny to me. LOL!


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Then there was that time nehimama tried out her Halloween costume on the goats.

View attachment 22741


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

"Belinda showed the girls exactly what a boost to your self-esteem a good leg-waxing could provide."


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Anyone we know in that shot Rae?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<tuneless whistle...> Well, let's just say I'm not among them -- but you already knew that. Right? RIGHT??


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Just checkin', the wonders of modern cosmetology are tremendous.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I see a couple who look like they used to do commercials for the Redskins.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

...and another one that looks like she took some micro-derm abrasion on an asphalt slide from a Harley.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> Just checkin', the wonders of modern cosmetology are tremendous.


Actually, if you ask them, they will tell you it's the wonders of modern duct tape. Don't think about that too hard. 

Every one of those "ladies" stood about 6'4" -- BEFORE they donned their pumps!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

When will wo-men ever learn that an attractive dress fits you to flatter you


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure WHAT dress would... errr... flatter them, but I can tell you they can rock those heels like I NEVER will again!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Raeven said:


> Actually, if you ask them, they will tell you it's the wonders of modern duct tape. Don't think about that too hard.
> ...


Ouch!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I know. I thought the same thing. I guess they give all for their art.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Brings a totally new definition to 'manscape'...

~ST


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I thought the one in the silver looks a little like Zong, but I don't think Zong would look that nervous.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Raeven said:


> <tuneless whistle...> Well, let's just say I'm not among them -- but you already knew that. Right? RIGHT??


I don't know about that Raven. That boudoir pic of you right after your makeover is kinda hot.

View attachment 23564


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, kkb... thanks for appreciating the inner me.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

vicker said:


> I thought the one in the silver looks a little like Zong, but I don't think Zong would look that nervous.


vicker... the worst thing is? I TOTALLY see the resemblance!!!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Momma said there'd be days like this, my momma said...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Friend of yours, Fox?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

You kids all hopped up on them goofers again?


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Over here it's Scotch Raspberried Fire Butter  Just sayin'

~ST


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

_*Do you remember dear ol' Sourdough? He is doing well, and just as ornery as ever. 
*_


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, Cajun, that even looks like him a little bit!! Hilarious.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Newly released dating tutorials for public educational purposes (since we're all a little rusty 'round here) 

Guys, pay attention. Dance well. Show some leg. Clearly announce your intentions to advise the other guys to back off. The last line in the video cracked me up!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o42C6ajjqWg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o42C6ajjqWg[/ame]

And of course, here's another one showing how dancing is so important. But there is a cautionary tale ending, stamping on a woman's head prior to finalizing the date may leave you out in the cold despite your sultry dance moves and blue gifts. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCzZj21Gs4U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCzZj21Gs4U[/ame]

Note: In the above examples, the guy steps up first. Just sayin'...

~ST


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

Sourdough?! Sacrebleu!! Sometimes a gold miner gets stuck hanging around the bar in a ghost town. Some move along, some don't. A man who knew what he wanted and was determined to get it. I salute him. Live long and prosper, Sourdough.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ST, I'm pretty sure I met that second guy at a disco about 35 years ago. I have a vague recollection of him pecking my chest with his beak. 

That first guy could teach MC Hammer a thing or two.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

"Dewd, I found your pills!!!"


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

*psssttt...this is where cats really come from: the kitty factory! *


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

This is the "make it up" thread? Well, here's ya some, but...

*Don't believe everything you see...*

[YOUTUBE]Go9rf9GmYpM[/YOUTUBE]

Hattip to Linttrap @TBM



.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

"After staying here for three weeks, you should know where the loo is by now. But since you ask, it's.... aahhhh... upstairs, turn right, then first door on the right. Sorry about the broken light fixture!"


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

*The first prototype for anti-lock brakes*










(Hattip to Lint of TBM)


----------

